# Danger areas on Mk2's?



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

Where to look for rust and compromised areas on a mk2?


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (Tybolltt)*

i havent had any bad experiences with rust on any of the 4 A2s ive owned! the MKII forum might be of more help, but id say keep an eye on the usual places like strut towers, floor boards, rockers! behind the fender flares might be a little also, water can be easily trapped under the plastic trim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (DuBLiFeh2o)*

yeah check the floor. and the rear seams at the bottom.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (KiNEMATiX)*

mine has a lot right under the rear bumper just were the seams meet. not to mention the rear wheel well.


----------



## carlmarcuswest (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (Tybolltt)*

Mine has rust bad around the lower rear window seal, it's been a tough uphill battle with that hatch! The worst was when i knocked out an oval hole 1.5" in diameter just under the seal!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (carlmarcuswest)*

From what I've seen, the rear hatch is very prone to rusting, generally around the bottom of the window seal, under the license plate, and under the plastic trim that holds the license plate lights.
I've also seen a lot of rust in the cowl panel under the windshield, but I would suspect that is usually caused by a careless windshield replacement.
The panel seams under the rear bumper are common. 
I once looked at a GTI 16V that the rear strut towers had rusted out of, sending the shocks straight up into the interior







, but I think this is fairly uncommon.
Later,
Bryan


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (Bryan J)*

i was welding the rear seam yesterday and didn't realize the metal was only 1/8mm thick and it got massy. i burned a hole in the back and then ishtloads of rust and walnut shell blastings poured out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## veedubs66 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (Tybolltt)*

around the fuel filler area. my car as well as three of my friends mk2's have all rusted out from underneath the filler neck.


----------



## GTI2.0 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Danger areas on Mk2's? (veedubs66)*

Ive heard that around the windsheild gets bad some times


----------

